
NXP Semiconductors explores sale to Qualcomm: sources - GFischer
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-nxp-m-a-qualcomm-idUSKCN11Z2IE
======
GFischer
Other sources:

[http://www.wsj.com/articles/qualcomm-in-talks-to-acquire-
nxp...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/qualcomm-in-talks-to-acquire-nxp-
semiconductors-1475170033) (paywall)

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/tiriasresearch/2016/09/30/quacom...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/tiriasresearch/2016/09/30/quacomm-
nxp-would-change-everything-in-semiconductors/#6f3085783200)

